# Keeping car clean is expensive



## Uber Fusion 2016 (Jul 8, 2016)

I am spending a lot of money to keep my car clean; seems like once a week I need to get it detailed after a long weekend. My passengers are messy and don't care. Any good places out there to get my car detailed at a good rate?


----------



## Uberisthenewpoor (Dec 15, 2015)

Was just thinking about this today, well, about how at these rates people really don't deserve a spotless car as we can't afford it. 
I vacuum about once a month, in between I use armor all, & leather cleaner as needed. One trick that will save you money, if someone gets the floor mats dirty I just use armor all interior cleaner sprayed on them and then wipe them down with a clean rag and they look good as new again until the next slob gets in.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

If you have access to a hose and a power outlet, just do it yourself. You'll save money and you'll end up doing a better job than 99% of the car washes out there.

Are you looking for a professional type detailing job or just a good cleaning? I could recommend some equipment to invest in. I detail my cars at least a couple times a year.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I get a monthly pass. I can go as many times as I want and it saves me money. I only go weekly (right before I'm going to go out for the weekend) and then spot clean before the next day. I would clean my car weekly anyway, so it's not an extra expense for me and buying the monthly plan is cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Uber Fusion 2016 (Jul 8, 2016)

I work two jobs so it is hard to find the time and energy to detail my car myself; especially after driving all night. I live and work in San Diego; can anyone recommend a detail shop in my area that does good work and not too expensive?


----------



## Nein (Jul 8, 2016)

Funny, but I was having a similar issue, due to my limited time and driving schedule. I'm not sure what part of town you're in, but I live south, and was at the Plaza Bonita mall last week and found an outfit called EcQuality Auto Detail. You can try removing the spaces from the name, then adding the old d o t com, and you'll find them- ha, ha!

Anyway, they're in the parking structure by Target and they just opened up. Thought I'd give them a shot, and was very pleased. In fact they even gave me 15% off of my detail since I drive with Uber. Good package deals, too- which I'll probably buy next time. Definitely worth checking out!!

Good luck!


----------



## Uber Fusion 2016 (Jul 8, 2016)

Great advice Nein.....

I live in North Park and I did not realize how close I was to the Plaza Bonita Mall; it was right off of the 805. I found EcQuality Auto Detail in the parking structure on the bottom floor. They had my car for about an hour and cleaned it inside and out. Since I was an UBER driver they offered me a monthly membership for $45. I can bring my car in to get detailed unlimited times during the month and they are open 7 days a week. 

I would recommend EcQuality Auto Detail to all UBER drivers; what a great deal. One less head ache to worry about. Its also nice that Target is right next to the parking structure so I can do all my shopping while my car is being cleaned and not worry about looking for a parking space. 

UBER on......


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

My truck gets vacuumed every week, even if all I spend I $1.00 at the local car wash to vacuum it or drag out my shop vac. My dog also rides in it, she sheds like crazy, so I have to vacuum it weekly, regardless of whether or not she's been in it. Depending on how dirty the exterior is, it gets washed weekly or every two weeks. I get the exterior professionally washed, waxed, polished twice a year (Spring/Fall). The Denver area is naturally very dusty, so even if I was my truck in the morning, by afternoon it looks dirty from dust. I would recommend finding a good detail shop or full service car wash that does detailing, and every few months have the seats cleaned, if cloth have them steamed, if leather, a professional leather cleaning. Either one might cost you $150. If there is a place near your regular job, drop it off in the morning, have them clean it while you're at work, and pick it up in the evening.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I have never really had any messy paxs in over 2k rides

I have leather luckily so once or twice a week I wipe it all done (takes about 3min)

I just empty my plastic floor mats once a day (takes 60 seconds)

I vacuum every week sometimes 2 weeks costs a buck takes 5 minutes

I do a good outside wash every week (costs about 5 bucks)

And as needed I do a quick $1.50 spray down

I use to have a monthly membership at a car wash place and it was really cheap but wasn't convenient for me and a lot of times it just took too much time .

I do notice driving a nicer car people are more respectful , when I was rideshare driving in a rental Elantra I noticed it got messy very fast and I constantly found trash in the back pockets or under the front seats . I never have those issues in my own car , one of the many reasons I enjoy driving a slightly nicer car for Ubering I feel like the slightly higher cost of ownership is made up by being able to get PDB Lyft bonuses, Tips , UberSelect and people being more respectful to the car

_If I string together a couple awesome weeks ($1500 +) I'll treat my car to a full detail and wax at a place by my house costs about $100 but man does the car look and feel amazing afterwards _


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I wash my car exterior every other day (windy, dusty area that causes a dirt film to build up quickly). I use a garden hose and do it in the driveway. I use Rain-X High-Foaming Wash & Wax with Carnuba Wax Beads.

I use Stoner's Invisible Glass on the windows. I highly recommend this product. It is awesome. I believe it was mandreyka who recommended it to me originally. I will never use Windex on my car windows again.

I vacuum about every week or two unless needed sooner and I shake the mats out and brush off the seats after every ride if necessary. I have WeatherTech floor liners with mats on top of them so when I vacuum I'll wipe down the liners with a damp cloth if needed when vacuuming.

I wipe down the interior with Armor All as needed when I'm sitting somewhere waiting for pings.

I hit the tires with Back-to-Black as needed (every week or two).

So maybe $50 - $75 a year in product costs.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Keeping the car clean is cheap. The local place is $.50 to vacuum and $1.50 to wash. I wash and vacuum as I deem they are needed, both of which I would do at home if it was feasible at my condo. It's not exactly getting detailed, but I don't need to detail my car to drive X.


----------



## Carena (Jun 28, 2016)

I just bought some seat covers, I don't care who think it's tacky but I'm cleaning my car all the damn time and before someone ruins my seats I will cover it up.


----------



## iceman27 (May 26, 2016)

My friend got an unlimited monthly car wash pass. Im definitely interested. $50/month but you can keep your ride super nice.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm not allowing anyone to eat in the car anymore, I need to stop being so easy going and insist these people respect my property don't care if it costs me 5 stars.


----------



## AllmightyBillNye (Jun 4, 2016)

I pay 30 a month for a car wash pass, with free self serve vaccums. I never pay for detailing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Fusion 2016 said:


> I am spending a lot of money to keep my car clean; seems like once a week I need to get it detailed after a long weekend. My passengers are messy and don't care. Any good places out there to get my car detailed at a good rate?


I've got a little place between the airport and the city i work.
Opens at 8:00 am,closes at 7 PM.
$19.99 month unlimited wash and vaccum.Drive through machine wash,I vaccum.

Keep a container of glass wipes,container of vinyl wipes in trunk.extra mints,extra fabreeze,puke clean up kit,upholstery carpet shampoo,absorbant towels.

Probably won't find one that cheap where you work.
There should be something similar.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

my local jiffy lube offers that if i go to them for service, i can get unlimited interior vacuum anytime i want.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a 120 buck 3-month deal that will wash and clean inside anytime I wish, well when they are open. They do a good job and my ride keeps clean.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

In my Ubering for 7 months, I've probably spent grand total of $50 for car wash, vacuum, tire spray, air fresher. During rain and snow I just throw big Beach towel on the floor so they don't get dirty. Interior, I clean with brush and dustpan once a week or so.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

I have my own methods, I detail my own vehicles and maintain them as well. A good tip I can give is to do a very thorough deep clean on your car, and then maintain for every day you drive. This may sound like a lot, but it really is not:

Once you get your vehicle clean (especially interior) minimal time is needed afterwards if you do quick daily upkeep. I shake and brush out my floor mats daily, takes about one minute. Stains? Buy a $4 can of Tuff Stuff at Walmart, it's a foaming cleaner that will lift almost any stain or tough dirt in a minute, and goes a long way.

Glass: Fingerprints, waterspots, etc. Just keep some microfiber towels around and wipe the interior glass with them, using NO cleaner. Microfiber towels are great for cleaning glass quick in this manner.

Windshield: Find a gas station you like that uses real detergent that you like, instead of water, and do a quick scrub with the squeegee. Free, and very effective while you are filling up.

Tires: Ironically, the best touch-up I have found is Turtle Wax's foaming cleaner and shine, and their black and wet spray as well. Ironically, it works FAST, lasts longer than Armor-all or other brands, and is also the cheapeast.

If you run 20-30+ trips per day like I do, it pays off to do minimal upkeep daily. I have several 5-star comments on how clean my car is, and it pays for itself. Total time for doing daily upkeep is minimal, maybe 15 minutes, maybe a $1.50 per day in total products used. Tips cover the cost of this and most of my gas, and I drive a V8.

If you constantly keep up on it with touch-up maintenance, it's minimal and you can go a long way with it.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I purchased a nice rechargeable vacum with power head attachment and narrow nozzle for tight spots that picks up hair great and males cleaning my van very easy. I wash the van approx once a month at local automatic car wash which cost me 12. Other than that I purchase a bottle of Ice Spray Detailer which is great for keeping your vehivle clean daily just spray and wipe. Also use Ice spray wax. These 2 bottles last me approx a month. I also use maguire leather conditioner and cleaner to clean and Condition my leather seats which I use almost daily on interior. I go through one bottle of that a month also. So I spend about 40 a month and my 2014 Grand Caravan RT stays clean as it was the day at bought it. And I could probably only use the car was ever 2 months if I wanted too. 

OH, I also clean my windshield and other windows with windex every other day but that cost is near nothing. I agree with Ptuberx the key is to spend the 15 minutes a day making sure your vehicle is in top condition and it just doesn't take that much. I could probably lower my cost as far as cleaning by buying cheaper products but what I use works. I just started a month ago and have not driven near as much the first 2 weeks than I have this past week. Have 118 total rides with a 4.98 rating and 5 or 6 5 star comments about how much they liked the service. I got 2 people who gave me 4 stars which makes no sense but that's life. Sometimes there's nothing you can do to please some.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> I purchased a nice rechargeable vacum with power head attachment and narrow nozzle for tight spots that picks up hair great and males cleaning my van very easy. I wash the van approx once a month at local automatic car wash which cost me 12. Other than that I purchase a bottle of Ice Spray Detailer which is great for keeping your vehivle clean daily just spray and wipe. Also use Ice spray wax. These 2 bottles last me approx a month. I also use maguire leather conditioner and cleaner to clean and Condition my leather seats which I use almost daily on interior. I go through one bottle of that a month also. So I spend about 40 a month and my 2014 Grand Caravan RT stays clean as it was the day at bought it. And I could probably only use the car was ever 2 months if I wanted too.
> 
> OH, I also clean my windshield and other windows with windex every other day but that cost is near nothing. I agree with Ptuberx the key is to spend the 15 minutes a day making sure your vehicle is in top condition and it just doesn't take that much. I could probably lower my cost as far as cleaning by buying cheaper products but what I use works. I just started a month ago and have not driven near as much the first 2 weeks than I have this past week. Have 118 total rides with a 4.98 rating and 5 or 6 5 star comments about how much they liked the service. I got 2 people who gave me 4 stars which makes no sense but that's life. Sometimes there's nothing you can do to please some.


Good tips, and nice to see you are taking pride in your vehicle. It sounds like you are in alignment with where I am right now as far as time/vehicle upkeep. You can't beat Windex, but on humid days, you can still pick up streaks. This is where the microfiber towel comes in handy... they are great at removing streaks, residue, water spots, fingerprints, etc.

4-star ratings seem inevitable. I can try to please everyone, but you never know what someone else's interpretation of the rating system is. The last two days, I received almost all 5-stars, but there was a 4-star last night, and again tonight. I couldn't tell who, since I had very good riders both nights.

One other tip: I know Uber says not to do this, but I discreetly hide a "new car smell" air freshener under my driver's seat, and keep the air blowing on recirc. I have had many compliments on how good or fresh my car smells, how clean it is, etc. I have some 5-star comments on this. A little bit can go a long way.

Keeping up with it daily is worth it. It's better than the opposite and more than pays for itself.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Yea I conaidered the new car scent stuff but I have been using the ozone thing that plugs in. It seems to work welL.. Also since I have leather seats keeping it smelling nice is so much easier. Cloth seats trap so many oders. All I have to do is use my leather cleaner and conditioner amd It makes car smell like new. 

I think key is to try to go out wjth thr same condition vehicle dsily. I sweep my van out daily with the small vacum and if I see any dirt I will spot clean exterior with the spray detailer. 

My goal is every rider has the same experience. If you can wow tbem with your vehicle it maks ensuring a happy rider so much easier.
.But even then there are some who believe a 4 is a good rating and have no idea what standards drivers are held too.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> Yea I conaidered the new car scent stuff but I have been using the ozone thing that plugs in. It seems to work welL.. Also since I have leather seats keeping it smelling nice is so much easier. Cloth seats trap so many oders. All I have to do is use my leather cleaner and conditioner amd It makes car smell like new.
> 
> I think key is to try to go out wjth thr same condition vehicle dsily. I sweep my van out daily with the small vacum and if I see any dirt I will spot clean exterior with the spray detailer.
> 
> ...


Again, it sounds like you are on the same page with this... Keeping a clean vehicle helps out a lot, but I agree I see the same things: 4 stars once and a while and the only thing I can chalk it up to is that some riders think that 4 stars is a great rating, and riding in a Bentley is 5 stars. It happens...


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

The car washes by me have free vacuums.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Tim54913 said:


> The car washes by me have free vacuums.


That's a plus. There are some car washes in Des Moines that sell monthly card anywhere from $25 to $50, and offer unlimited washes and use at their facilities. A couple of them include people on-site that personaly detail as well. I've never used it, but it's an option. The one also says "no rideshare vehicles," so make sure you have removable TNC so there is no hassle.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I was my car once or twice a week in my driveway, vacuum once a week, and wipe the interior down with clorox wipes a couple times a week. I have leather so it makes it easy, and I got the rubber floor mats. I wouldn't pay a detailer for Uber money.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> I was my car once or twice a week in my driveway, vacuum once a week, and wipe the interior down with clorox wipes a couple times a week. I have leather so it makes it easy, and I got the rubber floor mats. I wouldn't pay a detailer for Uber money.


I personally would never pay a detailer either, I've always detailed myself, just as good, cheaper, and don't have to worry about leaving my car with someone who may or may not do this or that. Just saying it was an option for those who do prefer it.


----------



## HeavyOnGas (Aug 8, 2016)

I am a stickler for cleanliness, I take care of my ride and keep it smelling fresh. I'll deduct the items I bought to keep it clean anyway.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Makeup remover wipes, Turtle Wax ICE/Black Ice, microfiber cloths 40pack, household vacuum cleaner or shopvac, sprayon no-wipe tire shine, rubber floormats (soap dish sponge and garden hose)

I cant recall anymore when I last washed the car, its just unnecessary....darn thing sparkles like a mirror









PS This is a pic snapped AFTER an out of county airport run via interstate, thru a smoggy industrial zone....or three. Car hasnt been "washed" since like June, just a quick 5min wipedown 2 hours ago

Btw, 1400 "rideshare" trips, ~3000pax, >150k mi on the clock


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Makeup remover wipes, Turtle Wax ICE/Black Ice, microfiber cloths 40pack, household vacuum cleaner or shopvac, sprayon no-wipe tire shine, rubber floormats (soap dish sponge and garden hose)
> 
> I cant recall anymore when I last washed the car, its just unnecessary....darn thing sparkles like a mirror
> 
> ...


I will vouch for Turtle Wax Ice... that is the real deal, and I love that you can apply it at any reasonable temperature. Winter will be another gig though... maybe fitted or other generic floormats, or Weathertech. We'll see.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> I will vouch for Turtle Wax Ice... that is the real deal, and I love that you can apply it at any reasonable temperature. Winter will be another gig though... maybe fitted or other generic floormats, or Weathertech. We'll see.


Rubber floormats $20 @ walmart

ICE *does* have a drawback of sorts....im somewhat allergic to that stuff, and it smells rather harsh....gotta have a bathroom with a sink nearby to wash hands thoroughly afterwards


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Makeup remover wipes, Turtle Wax ICE/Black Ice, microfiber cloths 40pack, household vacuum cleaner or shopvac, sprayon no-wipe tire shine, rubber floormats (soap dish sponge and garden hose)
> 
> I cant recall anymore when I last washed the car, its just unnecessary....darn thing sparkles like a mirror
> 
> ...


You are driving a BMW. Wasting your time.

Over five true weeks, I did it in a Crown Vic Police Interceptor, logged 681 trips, pulled in a lot of bank. Less than 7000 miles on the clock. Your numbers don't add up. Brag all you want: I take pride in keeping my vehicle clean.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Rubber floormats $20 @ walmart
> 
> ICE *does* have a drawback of sorts....im somewhat allergic to that stuff, and it smells rather harsh....gotta have a bathroom with a sink nearby to wash hands thoroughly afterwards


It smells better than vomit.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Just barely ...and anyway its an EXTERIOR detailer, you know that right???


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Just barely ...and anyway its an EXTERIOR detailer, you know that right???


Yes, I know what detailing a car means. I've only been doing it for two generations. I know what works and doesn't.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

Vacuum once a week.


Wipe down the door jams and use a micro duster on the interior. Slightly damp cloth on the faux leather seats.


Drive through the touch less car wash every other week- $5

Pax- Wow your car is sooooo clean.

I just smirk and say thanks!.... Now gimme my tip.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

0to100 said:


> Vacuum once a week.
> 
> Wipe down the door jams and use a micro duster on the interior. Slightly damp cloth on the faux leather seats.
> 
> ...


^^^ Spot-cleaning, quick upkeep, you have the right idea going on.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> ^^^ Spot-cleaning, quick upkeep, you have the right idea going on.


I take a damp cloth with me before every shift and just wipe down any scuffs/ crumbs every few hours, when I take my hourly stretch.

Saves me from killing myself if I would wait a few weeks before cleaning


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

0to100 said:


> I take a damp cloth with me before every shift and just wipe down any scuffs/ crumbs every few hours, when I take my hourly stretch.
> 
> Saves me from killing myself if I would wait a few weeks before cleaning


Same here. I have a hiding spot in my trunk, one small sack for various rags, one small sack for essential detailing products. Every day I drive, I spend maybe 15 minutes doing quick touch-ups, wiping glass down with MF cloth, shaking out floormats. Stains? Shot of Tuff Stuff, wait 30 seconds, wipe away. Need gas? Use the squeegee on your windshield while filling up. Time is money. Every time a pax leaves my car, I now scan for these things. It takes seconds to identify and correct most usual traffic left behind before taking off for the next pax. Heavy odor or alcohol on the the last pax in your car, open one front window and the opposite-side rear window at speed, crank the AC and fan speed to max, get the scent out of your car for 20 seconds while driving at speed, then close windows and stick an air freshener in the vent for 30 seconds. All is right with the world after that... your next pax may be a completely sober nurse from a downtown hospital that doesn't want to see or smell your last passenger. I try to keep my interior as visually pleasant as I can for every pickup, and if you keep it up, you can do it right every time without wasting time (without the obvious exceptions occuring).


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Same here. I have a hiding spot in my trunk, one small sack for various rags, one small sack for essential detailing products. Every day I drive, I spend maybe 15 minutes doing quick touch-ups, wiping glass down with MF cloth, shaking out floormats. Stains? Shot of Tuff Stuff, wait 30 seconds, wipe away. Need gas? Use the squeegee on your windshield while filling up. Time is money. Every time a pax leaves my car, I now scan for these things. It takes seconds to identify and correct most usual traffic left behind before taking off for the next pax. Heavy odor or alcohol on the the last pax in your car, open one front window and the opposite-side rear window at speed, crank the AC and fan speed to max, get the scent out of your car for 20 seconds while driving at speed, then close windows and stick an air freshener in the vent for 30 seconds. All is right with the world after that... your next pax may be a completely sober nurse from a downtown hospital that doesn't want to see or smell your last passenger. I try to keep my interior as visually pleasant as I can for every pickup, and if you keep it up, you can do it right every time without wasting time (without the obvious exceptions occuring).


Are you my doppelganger?!


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Lol, maybe...


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I get a monthly pass. I can go as many times as I want and it saves me money. I only go weekly (right before I'm going to go out for the weekend) and then spot clean before the next day. I would clean my car weekly anyway, so it's not an extra expense for me and buying the monthly plan is cheaper in the long run.


Price? Location?


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I have black leather seats and use maguire leather conditioner. I met with Mentor from Lyft yesterday so I can get approved to drive for them in addition to driving for uber. Got a huge compliment when she asked if I had just wiped my van out for our meeting because the seats looked so good. I had just got done running for uber for several hours and I hadn't did anything to van because I was running tight even getting there to her. She ran her hand over them to see if they were still wet or had any residue from the conditioner and was amazed that they did not, I had wiped them down 24 hours prior and they looked like they did on the showroom floor when van was new. 

If you test out products you will quickly find the products that will work best for you. I want ky 14 Grand caravan rt to look as new as I can make it daily and have been able to achieve that at minimum cost. I've found that daytime and early evening riders do appreciate riding in nice vehicles and they want to feel that the driver is doing this as a business not picking there friend up.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Lots of great tips in this thread for the DIY types. I do understand not everyone who drives has their own places with a garage, access to a faucet & hose, etc. but if you do, it definitely pays to do it yourself. Great tip about airing out the car between passengers, PT. I had a guy a few weeks ago that had been working in a Thai food truck all day (summertime) where the air conditioner had failed... Thankfully, I had plenty of time to vent the car between pings!

As for my ride, I have the Toyota SOFTEX faux-leather seats, so I only need to touch them up with a little 303 Aerospace protectant (stuff is fantastic!). I use Scotchgard on my floor mats and the interior is a breeze to keep clean. Typically, I only need to vacuum once a week unless there was a very messy fare. I have an collapsible container in the truck with paper towels, baby wipes and tissues - all have come in handy. This one time for instance, my *very first* fare after vacuuming/detailing and going out for the evening was a bunch of guys who had just finished up tubing on the river (sunscreen lotion, wet suits, sand and dirt on all the mats). Because of the treatment on my interior, a few paper towels and shaking out the three mats was all that was needed and you couldn't even tell. I felt pretty bad for the other Uber driver who took the 2nd half of that group as his car looked ill-equipped for such a group of passengers. Even having something like an easily removable seat "throw" in your trunk for situations like swimmers or animals can pay for themselves eventually in the form of the lost income while you have to go offline to reclean/dry your car or worst-case, wait to fix permanent damage. A little proactivity can go a long way, in all facets of life really.


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

I detail my car every time before going out which is only one or two times a week. It is spotless on the inside and out even for cheap fares, cheapo riders if only for my own pride.


----------

